# Little clip holding light bulb in place broke... wtf?



## phreaxer (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys, first post in a long time, but I've lurked and read around for years now... Anyways, I was trying to replace my headlightbulbs a while back and the little metal spring thing snapped in two pieces in my hand. I have just gone without a left side headlight but now I'm planning a road trip in a few weeks and it'd be nice to have the headlights at 100% before driving through the dark deserts at night. lol 
Anyways, does anyone have a source for the clip? The dealer wants to sell me a new entire headlight for $440+... It's a 2003 Altima 3.5 if that matter. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, I would check and see if Dorman Products offers it; they make a lot of helpful stuff that you wouldn't think would be available. If you can't find it new, then take a trip to your local auto salvage yard and get one.


----------

